# Reverse Flow Smoker



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have not heard of a reverse flow smoker. It sounds interesting. Does anyone have pics of the internal workings of one they can post?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.holzofenshop.com/en/grill-smoker-16-reverse-flow-62-mm.html


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Profish, that is an interesting concept. I've built just about every style of smoker out there but never heard of this.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I use one for competitions. Built from a 250 gallon propane tank. A couple of advantages that we experience. 

1. We can adjust tuning plates beneath the meat grates to provide the most even heat for what we are cooking at that time. Pretty much set now but could be adjusted. 
2. Heat is more even at the ends. The plates allow for cooking directly st the fire box entrance hole with out burning everything. 
3. The plates give a perfect place to put water pans to help keep the meat moist.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks RB.........some good info there.
Wish I had seen this before I rebuilt my firebox.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

If you have access to a welder you can add the tuning plates and another stack to make a pit into reverse flow and make it cook either way.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I do have access to a welder. I sold mine to my neighbor.
By tuning plates I assume these are the plates in the bottom of the smoker side to direct the heat to the far end from the firebox?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't have any good pics but I have a small one in my back yard and a big one on our competition trailer. Once that plate heats up, it's very easy to maintain temp. I think it's the only way to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

This


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Deany45 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! just realized who you are...recognized the pit from the school teacher trying to buy a pit on FB


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

StinkBait said:


> Ha! just realized who you are...recognized the pit from the school teacher trying to buy a pit on FB


Same one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*I built one. Works great!*

I built mine from 24" 3/8" wall pipe. The end plates and top of the firebox are also 3/8". The internal plate is 1/8" plate that goes from the firebox all the way to 2" shy of the far end and it is a few inches below the cooking grate. I put a weir in mine about a foot from the end to catch grease that goes off the end. There is a drain with a quarter-turn valve to drain it into a pail. Sometimes, I fill the end with water or beer while smoking and it acts like a water bowl. I made my stack to where the smoke exits just above the height of the cooking grates. It cooks a fine brisket. You get the even heat from the first pass, and then the smoke makes a full pass through the cooking chamber on the way out. Very even heat.


----------



## SouthTexFisherman (May 12, 2016)

*Texas Made! BEST PIT IVE EVER OWNED*

:texasflag


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's the one I built..
Has a drip pan/water pan for the baffle. The smoker box on the end stays about 100 degrees cooler than the main cooking surface.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I want a reverse flow smoker in a bad way. Just can't justify spending the money right now. But soon!!

Any suggestions on the best place to get one built?


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't suggest a fabricator but there is a website that can help you design your pit. smokerbuilder.com. They sell plans which would save you a lot of time. They also have a pit calculator which can help you design your own. That's what I did and mine purs like a kitten. Also, the people on the forum are very helpful.


----------

